
Google Is Still Mostly White Guys, So They Hired a New VP of Diversity - anjalik
https://www.fastcompany.com/40436656/google-is-still-mostly-white-guys-hires-a-new-vp-of-diversity
======
rjplatte
Why do they need this? Directions to give preferential treatment to minorities
in the hiring process would work just fine.

